

The Importance of Lawyers - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/12/the-importance-of-lawyers.html

======
alexwestholm
I don't think these issues go so much to the point of needing a "startup
lawyer" with a presence in the Valley, but more to getting high quality
service, which probably means paying $$.

A first year associate knows next to nothing about practicing law, and
shouldn't be let anywhere near your business. While it's possible that Wilson
Sonsini does a better job of handholding their first year class, I doubt that
the quality of work you'd get from a first year at X top firm differs
significantly in quality from that of a first year at top firm Y.

Likewise, a partner in the corporate practice group at any major law firm
would probably not have made these mistakes, regardless of the firms profile
in the Valley.

------
Umalu
It is common for people on the outside to think everyone on the inside is the
same. This article makes the very helpful point that it is not enough to be a
"lawyer." You must get a "lawyer who understands startups." Otherwise it's
like an iPhone app developer hiring a programmer whose only experience is
pushing COBOL punch cards through an insurance company's circa 1976 DEC
mainframe. Sure, he's a programmer, but he's not likely to be of much use.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Great point. And while I think in the startup community there's a general
acceptance of the idea that not all devs are created equal, I'm not so sure
the same has been realized about other service providers.

------
royrod
Very good illustration of needing an experienced startup lawyer. It's true.
And really interesting story in its own right :)

------
macmac
Did he pitch his idea to someone who's mother just passed away?

